
Ask HN: Finding a partner for a unique request - newman8r
I have a growing stack of various hardware concepts that I believe are patentable, potentially lucrative, and doable with existing technology and manufacturing processes.<p>These aren&#x27;t &#x27;business ideas&#x27; but are unique concepts in the fields of optics, microarchitecture, user interfaces, biotech and electrochemistry among others. Generally I spend a little bit of time verifying that nothing too similar has been patented but I&#x27;m trying to spend less time on the idea log and more time on my existing projects.<p>What I am looking for: an informal partner who I can send these concepts to - if they decide it&#x27;s worth patenting, we split ownership of the IP in exchange for legal&#x2F;biz dev services.<p>I wouldn&#x27;t expect this partner to sign nondisclosure agreements or anything binding them legally unless we decided to move forward with a patent. I&#x27;m not too concerned about the risk.<p>I just want to send a few things along at a time and continue to do so as long as it seems like a good fit.<p>I don&#x27;t have the time to work on most of these projects right now (I am committed to a startup at the moment), however I&#x27;d be okay with holding the patents until the right time. I wouldn&#x27;t expect this partner to develop any of the ideas out but I would expect an effort in trying to drum up some interest.<p>If anyone is interested please reply and we&#x27;ll connect.
======
chainzz
Hey, im interested in your idea. Where can i contact you?

~~~
newman8r
hey - you can send an email to s@xlvio.com

